# Early Neon Tetra Disease???



## thecatdidit (Aug 15, 2005)

One of my little guys has small dark area, almost a stripe in the silver area behind both gills. He was quarentined on Wednesday and given a dose of Melafix on Friday when I put his mate into the regular tank. He swims and eats fine. Fins are in great shape. He's a little pale, stressed from being alone I suspect.
I bought him and another at work on Wednesday, because there were two neons left, it was my day off, and a non-aquatic department employee was struggling with a giant net banging these poor guys all over the tank. There's always some room for a neon or two...I grabbed the net and got the customer 4 neons before there was any fatalities. I just thought these little guys would be better at home with me.
I told the boss not to let her bag fish on my days off, she's a brute. 
His tankmate is fine. The blue is really blue, not like some neons that are blue-green. Perhaps it's just a bruise? This isn't a wound... I have no idea what it is. He's very camera shy. There's been no improvement. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

Hmm, Im not sure. With Neon Tetra Disease usually has a white stripe, like a band around the fish. Do you have Primafix on hand? That would help if it's bacterial and combined with Primafix works better. You could add some salt as well. Keep the tank nice and clean and hopefully the little guy pulls through. I would hate to add stronger meds just because you don't know what it is. That's the problem with fish sometimes. I just wish they could tell us what hurts, LOL.

The link below has a picture with Neon Tetra Disease which may help.
http://www.fishpalace.org/Disease.html


----------

